# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico > Filtros domesticos >  depuradoras de agua domesticas

## No Registrado

Soy Carmen y vivo en Barcelona. Me gustaría adquirir un aparato de los que se colocan debajo de la fregadera para dejar de comprar agua mineral, pero la oferta es muy variada y los precios muy dispares.

 Alguien me puede indicar que es lo que me conviene instalar.

Gracias

Carmen
vera1960@gmail.com

----------


## Xuquer

Hola Carmen, en mi opinión deberias de ponerte en manos de un profesional porque los aparatos que tu precisas requieren de una instalación, generalmente de poca importancia pero instalación al fin y al cabo.
Debes de instalar un equipo de Ósmosis inversa...pero previamente y aguas arriba,se debe de instalar un descalcificador para que las membranas de la ósmosis tengan mayor efectividad y duración.

Mi consejo también es que mires diferentes precios...hay mucho "subalterno" por ahi, pero no escatimes porque hay "chollos que durán... lo que dura dura  :Big Grin:   tu ya me entiendes  :Smile: 

Esto es lo que en mi opinión debes de instalar, si lo lee algún profesional del tema igual te aconseja mejor  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

salu2 y suerte Carmen.  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Hola Carmen, en mi opinión deberias de ponerte en manos de un profesional porque los aparatos que tu precisas requieren de una instalación, generalmente de poca importancia pero instalación al fin y al cabo.
> Debes de instalar un equipo de Ósmosis inversa...pero previamente y aguas arriba,se debe de instalar un descalcificador para que las membranas de la ósmosos tengan mayor efectividad y duración.
> 
> Mi consejo también es que mires diferentes precios...hay mucho "subalterno" por ahi, pero no escatimes porque hay "chollos que durán... lo que dura dura   tu ya me entiendes 
> 
> Esto es lo que en mi opinión debes de instalar, si lo lee algún profesional del tema igual te aconseja mejor 
> 
> salu2 y suerte Carmen.


Xuquer, tú que sabes del tema, y al pelo de este hilo....

Me imagino que habrás oído hablar (lo anuncian mucho por la radio) de un cacharrito que dice que elimina la cal del agua para siempre, y que sólo es una cajita con un par de imanes que se coloca alrededor de la tubería. ¿qué opinión te merece?

Porque con lo que yo sé, lo que explican en el anuncio me suena a "Cacao Maravillao" :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Xuquer

> Xuquer, tú que sabes del tema, y al pelo de este hilo....
> 
> Me imagino que habrás oído hablar (lo anuncian mucho por la radio) de un cacharrito que dice que elimina la cal del agua para siempre, y que sólo es una cajita con un par de imanes que se coloca alrededor de la tubería. ¿qué opinión te merece?
> 
> Porque con lo que yo sé, lo que explican en el anuncio me suena a "Cacao Maravillao"


En mi opinión (que no es que sea demasiado válida) eso es un "pequeño timo", porque a pesar de que pueda ionizar parte de los minerales del agua no es lo que anuncian, que puede ser el sustituto de un buen descalcificador. No siendo malo, no es el "cacao maravillao", como tu dices.

salu2  :Wink:

----------


## joaquinysira

> Soy Carmen y vivo en Barcelona. Me gustaría adquirir un aparato de los que se colocan debajo de la fregadera para dejar de comprar agua mineral, pero la oferta es muy variada y los precios muy dispares.
> 
>  Alguien me puede indicar que es lo que me conviene instalar.
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Carmen
> vera1960@gmail.com


Hola Carmen es la primera vez que escribo,
 yo he montado bastantes equipos de osmosis, tengo uno en mi casa que fue el primero y a raiz de ahi monte los de mis padres,hermanos, tios, etc. Y la verdad es que funcionan bastante bien son una gran ventaja a gastar agua embotellada, mas por la comodidad que por el precio, ya que estos filtros llevan un mantenimiento anual, que no es excesivamente caro.

Debes de tener cuidado con algunos "listos" que pretenden cobrar barbaridades como 1000 euros, si miras en internet te pueden costar sobre 170 a 200 uer con iva incluido(sin contar con la instalacion).

----------


## Pedro Navarro

Hola soy Pedro, y trabajo en una empresa de tratamiento de aguas, en mi opinion el aparato que anuncian por la radio lo que hace es descomponer la cal, lo que puede hacer que no se quede tanta pegada a las tuberias, pero la cal sigue ahi, la materia ni se crea ni se destruye, pero el descalcificador retiene esa cal y luego la expulsa en la regeneracion, si quieres efectividad te aconsejo el descalcificador. Un saludo

----------


## Xuquer

> Hola soy Pedro, y trabajo en una empresa de tratamiento de aguas, en mi opinion el aparato que anuncian por la radio lo que hace es descomponer la cal, lo que puede hacer que no se quede tanta pegada a las tuberias, pero la cal sigue ahi, la materia ni se crea ni se destruye, pero el descalcificador retiene esa cal y luego la expulsa en la regeneracion, si quieres efectividad te aconsejo el descalcificador. Un saludo



Hola Pedro, gracias por la aclaración, nos temiamos algo, tu nos lo confirmas.
salu2  :Smile:

----------


## crrs

Lo que os puedo decir de los descalcificadores de resina es que consumen una gran cantidad de agua cada vez que hace una regeneración.  Aparte el consumo de sal y los posibles restos de sal que pasan al agua, lo cual puede crear problemas en personas hipertensas.

Y los equipos de ósmosis inversa, también consumen una gran cantidad de agua ya que una gran parte es desechada.  Sería ideal que esta agua desechada pudiera reutilizarse para uso en lavabos, inodoros, etc. Pero exigiría una remodelación importante en la cocina, cuarto de baño etc.

En cuanto a los descalcificadores magnéticos o electrónicos quizas sería lo ideal, pero primero tendría que saber si son efectivos o no, cosa que desconozco. He visto electrónicos que valen unos 80  y otros 1000 , ámbos de uso doméstico. Personalmente no creo que un circuito electrónico para generar unos impulsos electromagnéticos cuesten 1000 . Posiblemente me decida a comprar el mas económico y si puedo encontrar la forma de comprobar que realmente es efectivo lo comunicaré, si no, habré perdido 80 .

Saludos

----------

